# Children of American Mother.



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

I thought before I decided to call the Embassy for Portugal I'd see if any of you might know the answer to this simple question. 

Will my children be able to stay with me in Portugal once I marry my Portuguese fiance. They are American,will have passports. Or is there a chance that it won't be possible. 

I've looked around for answers, couldn't find any. I know I should just go to the Embassy and ask but I'm trying this first.

Just simply curious. My fiance says it will be fine as he has seen it several times where he lives there but of course being the mother of the boys I always wonder. 

If ya know, answer if not, no biggie... Just thought I'd try here before doing what I really should do.

Thanks.


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

If she isn´t the mother of the children, unless she legally adopts them, they will never get Portuguese citizenship. By the Portuguese law, you will have to prove that you have full custody of your children for them to be allowed in the country with you, and they will require the same visa as you do. Getting married with your fiancé, doesn’t change your children legal requirements, you should definitely call the Portuguese Embassy, to make sure you fallow all the rules. Your fiancé been Portuguese will be able to find easily all the information you need, before you make the move!
All the best!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It may depend, too, on the ages of your children. Usually, you apply for visas for the children (i.e. as your dependents) at the same time you apply for whatever visa you need to go to live in Portugal.

If any of the children is 18 or older, the are legally adults and will probably have to qualify on their own for long-stay visas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would suggest you contact the Embassy, I know other Americans who have had quries about citizenship and visasa and they found the US embassy very helpful.


----------

